# Patagonia Argentina, deserts, glaciers, mountains, beaches, wildlife...



## Fede (May 14, 2006)

I though i share with you the pics i took on my patagonia trip earlier this year. From the east coast to the west mountains. This are my photos so nothing fancy or professional. Anyway, enjoy, and feel free to post your own patagonia pics.


*The patagonian steppe, goes on and on forever....*

















*
On the coast.*
A town called Las Grutas









Puerto Piramides
























*
Sea wolves*








*
Sea lions*








*Penguins!!!!*
















*An armadillo, staring at me...*








*
On to the mountains!
*
El calafate

























Perito Moreno Glacier

























Moving on...








Hiking in El Chalten
















The Fitz Roy









Not all of us made it back...









Church in Bariloche, not the best angle at all...

























This was my trip in a nutshell, houpe you like it.


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

amazing argentina


----------



## de cordoba 100% (Mar 16, 2008)

buenisimas fotoss!! hermosa nuestra patagonia


----------



## -kezadags- (May 6, 2008)

beautiful!!!!!!!!:eek2:


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

really impressive, thanks for sharing them


----------



## sur_les_étoiles (Aug 4, 2008)

i´ve been to all of those places, just surreal...let me tell you guys something: when you drive those empties roads, when you walk on by those towns, when you gaze the high mountains and the heartaking views of the endless steppes with the freezing wind on your face you feel such a beatiful feeling that can not be described with words, being there i felt the loneliness and the nostalgy of the "last frontier of the world", the romantic nostalgy that you feel when you know there´s nobody else in milles and milles from where you are it´s something that i haven´t felt again.

if you have the chance, just go! it´s a must, it´s almost a spiritual experience, to conect with yourself.


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

really impressive!!! :eek2: great photos... 

(tremendo viaje te pegaste!! :nuts


----------



## javi itzhak (Mar 4, 2008)

wow ! amazing shots ! last pic looks like paradise


----------



## Emi Ang (Mar 13, 2009)

just amazing


----------



## wyqtor (Jan 15, 2007)

Awesome! Is there any border crossing with Chile around El Calafate? I'm asking because the Torres del Paine National Park is in the same region, just across the border.


----------



## pirufioxxx (Aug 4, 2009)

amazing pics!!


----------



## urbane (Jan 4, 2005)

stunning landscapes. The one around Bariloche looks very alpine.

Weird to see people in shorts and penguins in Puerto Piramides.

Compliments on the photographs.


----------

